# Wow! My HS80 is for sale. News to me. Watch what your buying on CL!



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

Just though I would share. Someone pulled a picture of my blower from the internet and figured they would claim it as their own. My blower is the nice shiny one.

Someone is not going to be looking at what they expect. Watch those CL scumbags ladies and gents. 

https://york.craigslist.org/for/5413685527.html


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Yep, some people of no scruples whatsoever! 

A similar story where this guy is selling a beat-up Starcraft Sunchief (_asking 3-4x what it's really worth in its condition_) & referenced a video of fully-restored boat in his ad...one that many in the Starcraft restoration community are familiar with (the '66 Liquid Limo) so we all got a kick out of that one.












> I'm selling my Starcraft, very rare 1966 21' Sunchief. 1987 Mercruiser 3.0 140hp with alpha 1 outdrive. No corrosion
> runs good. Lowrance structure scan transducer (no GPS unit). trolling motor bracket. Late model EZ Loader galvanized trailer
> check out this youtube video
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZ_M3PPFHq8
> ...


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Suggestion: report that ad to Craigslist as fraudulent.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I think that is fairly common. Happens to Scot with his Ariens page all the time. Once in a while someone is smart enough to put a disclaimer in their ad (pictures are of similar item), but most aren't. His is obvious as both pictures are completely different machines.


Be sure to keep your garage locked and an eye on it though. Maybe he IS planning on selling it once he has a buyer?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Did you call him out on it.??????????????????????????????


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

But of all the machines they could have photo shopped, they chose YOURS !!
Nice machine :hope:

I'm going to ask him for some more photos of it :icon-hgtg:


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Rockproof said:


> Just though I would share. Someone pulled a picture of my blower from the internet and figured they would claim it as their own. My blower is the nice shiny one.
> 
> Someone is not going to be looking at what they expect. Watch those CL scumbags ladies and gents.


Funny you should mention that !

I bought a HS621 a while back in Denver and the pic the seller used in the ad was this one... look familiar ?










The condition of the actual unit they were selling was still in great condition, so I went ahead and bought it.
I did ask them about the photo they used and they confessed that they found it on the web.
When I first saw the ad, I knew there was something familiar about the photo and quickly found it on the forum.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

He's got nothing better to do today but he didn't bother to send any photos.

Instead I get this:

Mark,
I am deciding now whether I want to sell it or not. I'll send you the pics anyway. The machine is in pristine condition for its age, and has been serviced regularly. There is not a machine in its size or class that throws snow like this one! I won't be able to replace it, even for what I'm asking. Let me know what sides you wanna see, and I'll send the pics to you. I have nothing better to do today!


Dave


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Now he has two photos of the machine up but they have different tires :dizzy:


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Now he has two photos of the machine up but they have different tires :dizzy:


Had that earlier when I first posted.


----------



## Clipperskipper (Dec 24, 2015)

This is becoming increasingly common. I did discover a few things that bottom feeders do not normally posses, being a smart phone to take photos, or a digital camera. So, lets google a Honda model ABC, and find a photo. Voila, here's one on c.l. Unfortunately for the victim, being yourself, once you upload a photo to the internet, it becomes public domain. It's sort of like Western Union, when it's gone, it's gone. I would simply email the seller, and kindly ask that he or she use their own photos.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

I asked if both sets of tires came with it , also to post pics of the front of the bucket etc. 
Seems he has updated the pics now. :icon_whistling:


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks fellas. I can't believe someone is using pictures of my 621 also. SMH...


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

I've been blowing snow all day so haven't had time to stop by. We got 31"'s from this blizzard.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i texted him and asked him to remove my friends pictures he stole off the internet. an hour later the correct pics were added


----------

